# Hello everyone! ~



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been exploring this site, and now feel confident enough to introduce myself to you all.  I am Wiltshire based, married with two children (1 x g 9yrs, 1 x b 7 yrs).  

I am currently 23 weeks into a pregnancy acting as a host surrogate for a lovely couple who are over the moon at the prospect of twins arriving in December.  It really is going to be a traditional Christmas for them this year - in the true sense of the word! 

There are success stories in abundance on this site and this is great.  But for those who haven't such a story to share, take comfort in that my couple had practically given up hope of every becoming parents. I'm a firm believer in miracles happening and this just goes some way to reinforcing that opinion. 

I look forward to getting to know you and hearing about your journeys.

Amanda


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

What a wonderful first post  Fab news that you are a surrogate for a couple 
I have popped the link below to our surrogacy board 

looking forward to following your journey !

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=57.0

love
suzie xx


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi just wanted to say welcome to this group
i think it is an amazing thing you are doing to help someone else. I think  you are a pretty special person. you will enjoy coming to this site and we look forward to hearing how you get on take care
leanne
x


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

just wanted to say hello and welcome

you are a saint for doing such a special thing for another couple it is a good job there are people like yourself around, i hope you are well and the couple are well and looking forward to their precious gift xxxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello

just wanted to say you must be a truly special person to give other people the chance to have a family 

hope the birth goes well  keepinghope xx


----------



## JUMP (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Amanda,

Just wanted to say welcome to FF you wonderful person...

That is such a special thing you are doing..your truely a lovely person

Best of luck with everything

Jump xxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi just wanted to say welcome to ff 
i think it is an special thing you are doing to help other people 
what a wonderful person you are
lea-Anne xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

I think it is great what you are doing, giving another couple the chance to become parents.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi

Just wanted to say hello.

I think you are a very special person to do what you are doing...

xx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi,
Think what yr doing is excellent
well done


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Amanda* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Amanda  
What Amazing news your sharing and what a wonderful thing to do for a couple, 
I hope that you post on our surragcy area and make some friends for support on your special journey.
Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for your fantastic welcome, and th links and information!  


I shall keep you updated as to my progress, and have asked for my name to be added to the Surrogates list.  

At the moment, heartburn and acid seem to be my biggest problems.  Can you O/D on Gaviscon? (LOL!) 

All the best to you all...   


Amanda


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Amanda

Welcome to FF.  I am sure you will find this site a great support to you.

I have to say I think what you are doing is truely amazing and twins, wow  

Wishing you all the best

x x x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello!

Just wanted to mirror what everyone alse has said really!! I think it is such a selfless act to be a surrogate for a couple!! and you really must be a special person.  Good Luck with everything!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Amanda 

What a truly amazing thing you are doing, I have tears in my eyes, well done you and to the couple you are doing this for

Larkles
xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi, I just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 


I wish you loads of success on your journey.


C~x


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks to all the warm welcomes and well wishes.  

Regular updates promised!


Amanda


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

You are a 

Best of luck to you.
Hope the heartburn is easing off a little.

Caline


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Not a chance - the acid is as bad as ever.  Good ol' Gaviscon! (How many calories per gallon - doesn't say on the barrel).

 


Amanda


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,

I just wanted to say hello and welcome. I think you are doing an amazing thing  

love Philippa


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi everyone.  This is an update on my story that I hoped everyone would he happy to read...


Some good news for Christmas!

On Tuesday of this week (18th), I gave birth to two bouncing baby boys, weighing in at just under 6lbs each.  

Waters broke early hours at home, with both boys being born by C-section at 2.11 and 2.12am.  I am sure you will join with me in wishing both parents every happiness for the years ahead.  They certainly looked very happy indeed when they took the boys home on Thursday morning.  

I am feeling better each day and now the 3-day blues have passed I am feeling altogether more human, although the scar across my middle is very sore!

A Merry Christmas to you all.  I am now off for a small sweet sherry to make up for my months of abstinence!



Amanda


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for the update - What a wonderful gift
I hope you recover well and have a wonderfull Christmas

Take Care 
~Dizzi~


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Well done you!  I hope you enjoyed your sherry!!!!!!  It's a wonderful thing that you have done, so selfless.

Take care and have a happy Christmas and a merry New Year. lol.

Gayl xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for the update Amanda.

What a great Christmas present! 
Enjoy your sherry and I hope you have a wonderful Christmas. I am sure you will knowing the joy you have bought into your family's life. 

C~x


----------

